# boat blank



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

anyone know where i can get a boat blank prefer a center console


----------



## sandeel (Jun 16, 2004)

*Boat Blank*

Try posting your question on Tidalfish.com

Bill A.


----------



## sandeel (Jun 16, 2004)

*Boat Questions*

Also try posting on thehulltruth.com....Boat guys.....

Bill


----------

